# One Sweet Saw



## a1Jim

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## ChunkyC

I have the older 12" version of that saw with the laser. You're not out anything at all IMHO because the line is so far away from where the cut should be that it's almost useless anyway.

BTW: I hope you like the new "compactness" of the new style. I've read that they are of the same quality as the older model but doesn't require the 40 acres to operate it. I wish I had the new compact design model…


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Wow, no laser on the best axial-glide? that is strange. I guess they will release another version and charge another $200.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009XYN4M/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk


----------



## Greedo

i don't understand why they don't put lasers on this model, it's supposed to be their top range saw.
looks like a great saw, but the laser detail does take away from its appeal!
i love the dual lasers on my kapex, maybe it's patented?


----------



## ellen35

I too have one… it is a winner.
I can't believe how smooth the glide is and how dead on the cuts are.
I think lasers are just indicators to tell you your cut is an inch away! I do miss it.


----------



## sbryan55

Don, this is a nice saw and I am sure it will give you years of service.


----------



## 2bigfeet

I bought the Makita LS1016L a few months ago before the this Bosch model came out. I've played with the new Bosch in stores and really like it. I did find the reach for the handle to be a bit high compared to the Makita, but otherwise the action is like pulling the saw through zero gravity. Almost bizarre feeling. Next time around I'll be looking closer at the Bosch. I like the up front controls for beveling.

In the past lasers on these things were all but useless. They've gotten better though. The laser on the new Makita LS1016L is very sharp and accurate. As the blade gets closer to your work it gets even sharper without any flaring. You can also adjust exactly where you want it… left, right, middle of the blade. Just loosen the knob next to the on/off switch and make your adjustment. Easy peezy. I can't imagine being without the laser now. They are great for indexing lines up against the fence or for lining up angle cuts.

Enjoy your new saw…!


----------



## Ken90712

Nice saw and congrats! Good thing we can get lasers pretty cheap now.


----------



## richgreer

In general, I am not a laser fan. In my opinion, they are worthless on a drill press. However, the laser that I added to my Makita 1013 is great. After buying the saw, I bought the DeWalt laser unit.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

congrat´s with your new toy Don 

Dennis


----------



## ChunkyC

You know, there are 3rd party lasers out there if a laser is that important to you. Here is a link to one the promotes a dual laser. I've never done business with them or known anyone who has. I think I found it from Charles Neil once but I won't swear to that.


----------



## kshipp

I actually talked to the Bosch reps about the lack of a laser at the Chicago Woodworking show. They said what some people have mentioned here in that lasers are hard to align and hard to keep aligned. I know I have one on my Ridgid CMS and it's a good guide but I still don't trust it for cutting. 
They basically said that because they couldn't find a laser they though was worth putting on their top of the line saw they just left it out.


----------



## kshipp

Oh. And if anyone want's a barely used 12" Ridgid Dual-Bevel CMS for $400 I'll be able to do my own review on this saw.


----------



## beckerswoodworks

Thanks everyone!

As far as the laser goes, the one I had on my Makita was off by 1/16 but knowing that I was able to use it pretty accurately by always putting 2 marks on a board, one for the cut and one for the laser 1/16" short. I kept the one from my Makita so I may just put that on.

Ellen, your review is one of the things that convinced me to get it. Thanks for the info.

Router, if they come out with a model for $200 more that includes a laser then I would recommend getting this one and adding a laser that woodcraft sells for $40. I may go pick one of those up if the one from my Makita doesn't work, I'm just really annoyed that I should have to do this on a top of the line saw.


----------



## reggiek

I have the laser guide on my Bosch 4212L and it is helpful….all it is is a small disc that sits on the arbor on top of the blade…when the saw spins it turns on and marks the line of the blade…..It only is accurate on the one side of the cut (the line is off by the kerf on the other side). When I am looking for real accuracy….I will slide the saw along the cut and make sure the kerf is scratching my mark…..but the laser does help get things started.

You can buy the same laser guide as I got on my Bosch 4212L…after market….there is the Laserkerf…and Irwin's laserguide….all pretty reasonable…..all about the same as far as accuracy…or lack thereof.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Looks like a cool saw.


----------



## beckerswoodworks

Kyle, great point. If they had put an inferior laser on it I would be even more annoyed. That was probobly a good decision on their part.


----------



## ellen35

For those of you who are looking for the laser guide… I received this from Bosch today:

Dear Ellen,

Thank you for writing. I am happy to read you have purchased the Bosch GCM12SD. We offer a laser washer guide for the Bosch GCM12SD, the item number is LS010. For pricing and availability please contact our Bosch Factory Service Center at 800-346-4103 option 1.

We value you as a Bosch tool user & trust that you will use your Bosch tools with confidence. If you have further questions please write back.

Eugene
Bosch Customer Service

I called and ordered one… the price is $72 + $12 shipping + any tax.
Hope this helps someone on the site.
I still love this saw!
Ellen


----------



## jim1mckenna

I orderd My saw on amazon.com 729.00 no tax and free shipping I cant wait to get it tomrrow is the delivery date. Here is a linl to a free blade rebate for those of u who just got the saw.
http://www.toolking.com/media/rebates/FreeBladeMail-in_GCM12SD_FNL.pdf?URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.toolking.com%2Fmedia%2Frebates%2FFreeBladeMail-in_GCM12SD_FNL.pdf&c_j=1


----------



## jim1mckenna

O


----------



## beckerswoodworks

I hooked up my shopvac to it and the dust collection was superb. And that's using a shop vac that sounds and smells like the motor is going to burn out at any minute.


----------

